# ehMac Musicians Wanted: ehMac Radio Podcast



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks, 

Drop me a line if you would like your music put into the next Radio Podcast.. I'd really like to play your stuff. 

Or, optionally, if you know any Canadian Independant artists who might like to have their stuff played.. let them know as well. Hoping to hear from you 

PM or email me, it's up to you. We'll go from there.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Somehow I doubt you'd be interested in full orchestral score...  Seems to be little market for it... but that's what I write.


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

I play the drums, but i'm not in a band right now. Maybe if you're still looking in a few months.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> I play the drums, but i'm not in a band right now. Maybe if you're still looking in a few months.


So put up some beats, we'll have someone else add some bass, someone some melody, etc. See what we can collaborate on. That might make an interesting podcast.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

sent you an e-mail  Oh, btw... all of my songs are recorded with GarageBand


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Think again! I'd love to hear orchestra! I love it. And I'm sure there's more than just you and I that do. 

Drop me a line for sure!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> So put up some beats, we'll have someone else add some bass, someone some melody, etc. See what we can collaborate on. That might make an interesting podcast.



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Still need to trade/sell my Whopper-PC setup so I can get a Mac.  With Mac in hand, I can get back to writing music without the distraction of all my favorite games.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't underestimate The Vex, Blue Max, I offered him a recording of comtemporary bass trombone music with piano accompaniment. He would have included that, too, were it not for the fact that I didn't have permission of the accompanist.

It proves to be a very ecclectic podcast that he's putting together.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, BlueMax. I'd love to hear your orchestral stuff! Bass trombone music, on the other hand  ...  (Just kidding. I LOVE the bass trombone, and you should too)

MacS


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

mactrombone said:


> Don't underestimate The Vex, Blue Max, I offered him a recording of comtemporary bass trombone music with piano accompaniment. He would have included that, too, were it not for the fact that I didn't have permission of the accompanist.
> 
> It proves to be a very ecclectic podcast that he's putting together.


Definitely! I listen to EVERYTHING.. and believe me.. I like most of it.  Music has no boundries and neither will the podcast.. I'm open to everything. Even if I don't particularly like it myself.. it won't stop it from going into the cast. 


Keep em comin folks, lotsa responses! Thanks everyone. We're going to have some fun with the upcoming shows


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

got me a classical guitar ditty that you might want..


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I saw that, MacS! Thanks for the support... I guess. I like that, "You should too". If you don't like bass trombone music my thugs are coming after you.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I agree with posting the drums, I'd like to add a little something too, I'm no good at playing, but I know what sounds good. 
Vex, we have some local bands (Woodstock Ontario) CD's at my store, I'll see if I can get their permission to send you some (most are "Okay" but I'm sure I can dig a couple decent tracks off the CD's).


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

mactrombone said:


> I saw that, MacS! Thanks for the support... I guess. I like that, "You should too". If you don't like bass trombone music my thugs are coming after you.


I was a tuba player for years'n'years. Bass trombone is pretty close.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

däycüs mäximüs said:


> got me a classical guitar ditty that you might want..


 Send me a PM or Email, I'd love to hear it


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Elric said:


> I agree with posting the drums, I'd like to add a little something too, I'm no good at playing, but I know what sounds good.
> Vex, we have some local bands (Woodstock Ontario) CD's at my store, I'll see if I can get their permission to send you some (most are "Okay" but I'm sure I can dig a couple decent tracks off the CD's).


Thanks Elric, I agree.. if someone wanted to organize the arrangement for the song to be passed along.. that would be amazing. I'm busy with everyone sending me stuff.. so I wouldn't have the time. For sure let me know if there's any bands that want to be played.. I'd love to.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just a little update. I'm going try and roll out the next one tomorrow. I've got a few songs from artists ready to go. I'm still looking for more.. drop me a line!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Oh boy, I can't wait for the next one.... Vex, I sent you a PM with some info on a cover I made a couple days ago. I'm loving the idea of this ehMac Radio!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well folks, #2 is up and I'm working on #3... lets get em rollin huh?  Can't wait to hear more! 

For the record, I'm really enjoying being able to put these podcasts together.. They're really fun... as I love music. All types. So, again, if you have anything and I mean anything at all you would like to get heard.. even by a few people. Send me some stuff! 

roger at locals dot ca


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

So.. Things are starting to calm down after a busy Christmas season for me. I hope everyone is enjoying the New Year so far. 

Anyway.. Going to get another Radio Podcast rolling. I'm sure you all have a few more songs you can send me.. I can't wait to hear them! 

roger at locals dot ca

ps: Don't forget to include "EhMac Radio Podcast" in the title.. it'll help me decifer


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

hey vexel, bring it on. it's been too long since the last one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got a new one coming up I'm hoping to rush out a few days before the election "In My Eyes", it's my first attempt at writing a song since 1999-2000 and my third attempt at hip hop. (I put all my hip hop stuff under the name Kazess). I've completed two songs in my life but they have never gone anywhere further than the ears of close friends but I just wanted to voice out this certain fear I have of the world right now.

"Puppets of America, from peace we grow farther
Grovelling down to an evilmonger named Harper
Bush'll be pleased, sending our souls to Iraq
Conservative North America, join together, **** that"


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well folks.. it's that time. I'm looking for new tunes for the podcast. I've gotten the iMac Core Duo and I'm ready to put the new Garageband to use. I'll be putting it together tomorrow.. so I'm sorry for the short notice. I already have a few.. but I'd love some more tunes for the cast.

roger at locals dot ca


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

i'm a singer, so if you're collaborating on another podcast, drop me a pm.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

hey Vexel,

I g-mailed you links to some of my new tracks  


Thanks,
-->James


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Lots of great stuff going into this one folks. I've decided to wait till this evening to do it.. just so you can all get some stuff in to me if you wish. 

Keep em coming, you all sound awesome!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

IT'S FINISHED! ehMac Radio Podcast 3

Should be up sometime this evening or tomorrow morning 

It was really really fun. Lots of great tunes.. 

I wanna thank Avra, Apple Authority, Chealion, 32BitJesus, Daycus Maximus and okcomputer for being part of this podcast. Without them.. it wouldn't be here! :clap:

The new GB is amazing.. especially recording from iChat! 

Anyway... hope you all like it. And as always.. drop me a line for the next one


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Is the podcast showing up in iTunes for anyone yet? It's not in mine, but I will try again when I get home from work.

The new Garageband is incredible. And so is iWeb.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Not yet...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well folks, it's that time again! 

roger at locals dot ca 

Can't wait to hear some new stuff! BTW, if you have songs that you want to send me directly, you can send them to rogerredmond at gmail dot com.. quite a bit more storage at that address.. and less strain on servers.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Note: Thread "stickied" for the next few days to help people find out about the next planned podcast.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well, I have a few songs in the works for the podcast, but I think I have an even better idea: *Why don't we make a collaboration song for the podcast?*

I'll glady do lead guitar. 

We'll need someone to organize it, and obviously some musicians with some time on their hands. Regardless, it would be great to create a little ehMac-Band.


----------



## diim (May 2, 2005)

yeah I have some music you can play. Let me know what you want me to do, How do I get it to you?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi, Diim. There's plenty of ways to get it to me. It's really up to you. The email addresses are in some of the posts in this thread... but here you go. 

roger at locals dot ca (to let me know about a song on the web.. please, no files to this address.)

rogerredmond at gmail dot com (for directly sending the files themselves, please)

Sometimes you can catch me in the ehMac Chatroom on iChat as well.. although, not often since I've been pretty busy lately getting ready to move to Ottawa. 

Anyway.. can't wait to hear from all of you.. it's going to be another great podcast.  Expect it sometime late July, early August.  Once I get situated in the new city.. it'll be on its way.

Again, Cheers!


----------



## Aros (Oct 25, 2005)

My friend says that I am allowed to play his music,
the band is called the southside riots, they're local from edmonton AB.
sort of a garage-band-esque band, no lyrics, kind of beachish stuff.
email me for the mp3 file.


----------

